# Tortoise? Calico? IDK...



## CLEmpress (Jul 7, 2015)

We've just adopted and young tri color kitten, but don't know whether or not she is a tortie, or what. She has some white, and very little red, but you can't miss it, lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## CLEmpress (Jul 7, 2015)

This is her sister.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A very adooorable _Tortoiseshell & White_, or _Tortie & White _for shot. She has the classic "half blaze" on her face....not all torties have this but in the show ring most judges want to see this.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

From what I can see of her sister, if most of her underparts are white, she's a _Calico_.....as she has clearly defined patches of orange and black. There's kind of a fine line between a tortie & white and a calico..... which should have mostly white underparts, or at least a third of the cat being white with orange and black patches.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg...what a CUTIE you have there!


----------



## CLEmpress (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks you guys. Here is her tummy, since it sounds like it will help with the determination and because it's so cute. ;-)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ooh, that is interesting. I said tortie w/ white on your other thread, but there is quite a bit of white there, so you could probably say calico as well. As Catloverami said, it's a fine line.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, beautiful kitties! (Sorry I don't know much about breeds but just wanted to share in the cuteness )


----------



## CLEmpress (Jul 7, 2015)

Isn't she just? She has the vet tomorrow. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

At our shelter we would list her as a Torti-cal! A made up breed but it gets the message across. She is a classic mix of Tortoiseshell and calico.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely Tortie & White. Not enough white to be considered Calico.


----------



## CLEmpress (Jul 7, 2015)

The vet was also absolutely positive that she's tortoise and not calico.


----------

